# Ich habe eine extrem seltene Nymphaea alba!



## Harry (7. Juli 2015)

Ein Jahr habe ich sie jetzt und sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet bis sie endlich blüht...
Und dann das...

 

ich glaube, sie ist schwul!? 
Ich wollte einen naturnahen Teich mit möglichst einheimischen Pflanzen da passt eine pinke Seerose gar nicht!
Gekauft habe ich sie im Bauhaus als Nymphaea alba, dass ist definitiv weit gefehlt... 
Da hilft nur untertauchen, raus werfen und neues Glück versuchen!

Übrigens hatte ich sie letztes Jahr im Mai als "Baby" direkt in 1,4 Meter Tiefe gesetzt und siehe da, sie hatte es locker verkraftet und nach 4 Wochen war das erste Blättchen oben. Das nur mal am Rande.

Ich weis natürlich das die in den Gartencentern angebotenen __ weiße Seerosen keine echten Nymphaea alba sind, möchte aber zumindest eine weiße Seerose für meinen Teich.

Kann mir jemand eine Sorte empfehlen?
Sie sollte möglichst gut mit kaltem Wasser klar kommen, blühfreudig sein aber nicht zu stark wuchern.
Ach ja... und WEIß ! 

Gruß Harry


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juli 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> ich glaube, sie ist schwul!?



 Ähh nein , " Sie ist eine Prinzsessein" 

Schwul wäre ja regenbogenfarbig und das wäre ja wieder irgendwie schön anzuschauen

Falls du sie loswerden willst, ich geb dir meine Adresse per PN
Meine Frau freut sich

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

'Gladstoniana', 'Pöstlingberg' oder 'Virginialis' finde ich sehr schön, 'Hever White' kommt dem Aussehen einer echten _N. alba_ recht nahe. Die Wildform vermehrt sich nur sehr langsam vegetativ, weshalb sie für Erwerbsgärtner unattraktiv ist.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Harry,

Schau (oder frag) doch mal bei Werner (Nymphaion),
z.B.
* defekter Link entfernt *
oder
http://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/se.../nymphaea-candida-c.presl.-glaenzende-seerose

Man bekommt immer eine sehr gute Beratung und Qualität!



Knut


----------



## Harry (7. Juli 2015)

Danke euch!
Habe mir mal die Hever White bei Seerosensorten.de bestellt.
Auf der dir vorgeschlagenen Seite Knut ist alles ausverkauft, bzw. nicht verfügbar. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## herdsch (8. Juli 2015)

Hey ich nehme Deine schwule Prinzessin sehr gerne


----------



## Monsti (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo Harry,

die ist doch nicht schwul, sondern hat nur einen ordentlichen Sonnenbrand ... 

Aber im Ernst: Auch ich würde mich über sowas ärgern. Wir haben ebenfalls einen naturnahen Teich, in dem ich keine Exoten haben möchte. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir bei http://www.baldur-garten.at eine _Nymphaea alba_ bestellt, die wohl zum Ende der Woche bei uns eintrifft. Offenbar hatte ich eines der letzten Exemplare ergattert, denn nun ist sie vergriffen.

Liebe Grüße
Angie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2015)

Hi Angie,

zu dem was man bei Baldur und Co. bestellt und geliefert bekommt sage ich als ehemaliger Sammelbesteller (über 15 Jahre lang ) mal lieber nichts. Fängt schon an mit den Fake-Bildern in den Bestellkatalogen/im Net, die kann man getrost schon als "Betrugsversuch" laufen lassen

MfG Frank


----------



## Harry (11. Juli 2015)

So, habe sie gestern ausgetauscht. 
Die Hever White frei im Boden auf 1,4 Meter und die alte in ein Behälter weiter oben. 
Wenn die Hever White es packt werde ich die alte nächstes Jahr verschenken. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## Harry (7. Aug. 2015)

Heute hat die Hever white es geschafft ihr erstes Blatt an die Oberfläche zu schieben. 
Insgesamt der 3. Versuch.
Das erste Blatt seit der Umpflanzung kam bis etwa 40 cm, dass 2. kam schon bis etwa 1,10 m.


----------

